# Billy got friendly !!!



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Sooooooo happy 

Finally Billy has actually got up close and personal ... and also been friendly :thumbsup:

He hopped up onto my arm to reach a treat 
and abit later....
He sat right beside my Sons face and gently pecked all round his face, lips, nose, eyelashes etc as if if he was preening my Son 

He also allowed my son, to put his hand beside him (almost touching) without flying off 

Just had to share !!

It has been roughly 1 month since we brought Billy home and his already started to allow us closer ahhhhh it feels sooo nice when a creature shows trust in you... especially when they are sooo dainty and nervous to start with.

.....

Billy also got abit up close and personal with Sailor (dog) and got LICKED !  lol 
Sailor then got jealous and actually stole a seed from Billys beak and Billy just stood there on the desk, looking shocked at the dog having the audacity to do such a thing


----------



## Pats (Jun 6, 2011)

Being new to this forum, can you tell me who/what is Billy?


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,

i'm so pleased for you. it's great when they show trust in you isn't it. my dog gets preened by both my birds, he doesn' t bother when they sit on his back, i thought he would as theyr'e claws would maybe feel jaggy. great news of how things are progressing. keep up the good work, at least now you'll feel that you are doing something right. let us all know of your pets progress, thank you for sharing. ttfn


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Pats said:


> Being new to this forum, can you tell me who/what is Billy?


In all the excitement I forgot! 
Billy is a Conure.. I was told he was a green cheek, but I think his a maroon bellied.



feathered bird lover said:


> hi,
> 
> i'm so pleased for you. it's great when they show trust in you isn't it. my dog gets preened by both my birds, he doesn' t bother when they sit on his back, i thought he would as theyr'e claws would maybe feel jaggy. great news of how things are progressing. keep up the good work, at least now you'll feel that you are doing something right. let us all know of your pets progress, thank you for sharing. ttfn


He is a little sweetie, I was starting to think he would only ever go near us, but not actually touch us... he still wont let us touch him, but were soo close !! lol

He now knows that when we all sit at the table, it means were eating, so he happily and boldly flies over, lands on the table and just takes what he wants  lol 
He took a roast potatoe off my plate this eveinga and tucked into it.. then when he was finished having a nibble of my food, he climbed onto my tumbler and helped himself to my apple juice 

the cheek.. the poor dog isn`t allowed to stay in the same room while we are eating, but Billy (the conure) is allowed to not only stay in the room, but also help himself to our food


----------



## Pats (Jun 6, 2011)

sailor said:


> In all the excitement I forgot!
> Billy is a Conure.. I was told he was a green cheek, but I think his a maroon bellied.


Thank you sailor.

I am so pleased to hear that you and your Billy are slowly bonding.


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulation!!! Your billy is friendly now. It is really good news. I think you are really enjoying it. Wish you all the best.


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi i normally post in the dog section but just noticed the bird one i also havve a conure called pollyanna dont actually know if shes a girl or boy but hey they are wonderful she is silly tame sits on you kisses you jumps in your bowls of breakfast she loves cheerios and she talks alot which i think is unusual for them does billy talk ? he will come around and it will be great i am jelous though i cant have pollyanna out with bonnie around as pollyanna trys to peck bonnie and bonnie doesnt like it at all so im too scared we also had to put her cage higher as bonnie kept jumping up!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

tasha15 said:


> hi i normally post in the dog section but just noticed the bird one i also havve a conure called pollyanna dont actually know if shes a girl or boy but hey they are wonderful she is silly tame sits on you kisses you jumps in your bowls of breakfast she loves cheerios and she talks alot which i think is unusual for them does billy talk ? he will come around and it will be great i am jelous though i cant have pollyanna out with bonnie around as pollyanna trys to peck bonnie and bonnie doesnt like it at all so im too scared we also had to put her cage higher as bonnie kept jumping up!


Pollyanna sounds lovely 
Billy also wont think twice about sitting in your food to share it  I have brought him a small cat bowl, with the food and water sections... so when I set the table now he has his own bowl and can eat with us! He loves meal times and his favourite is roast chicken, mash and brocolli .... with apple juice to wash it down 

Billy doesn`t talk, but he does say what sounds like "hello Billy" in a rather rough chirpy voice 

Billyu will peck sailor given the chance, but sailor doesn`t seem bthered.
I have to be extre,mely wary around them when they are in the same room and loose tho, as Sailor gets abit excited when Billy flies and altho he hasn`t tried to... I can tell that Sailor really wants to catch Billy!
I give sailor very firm LEAVE commands and make sure he gets showered in fuses and treats if he ignores Billy. So far so good tho, they have both been calm and gentle around each other.

As for the cage, sailor gets told LEAVE when ever he approaches it, but he tends to just sniff gently around the cage, then stick his head through the door to nick thte fruit out of Billy bowl  while Billy looks on in disgust 

Billy has become more tame in recent weeks, he has flown over and landed on my shoulder several times and preened my hair  
Still not managed him to tolerate hands yet, unless we dont move them and he accidently lands on our hands while trying to get to something else ... but it is a start 

I`d love to see a photo of Pollyanna if possible! I have fallen in love with Conures


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

yayyy well done, it takes time but it seems billy is finally starting to trust, just hope he realises how lucky he is lmao.
the smaller conures are quite cute, the bigger ones like the nanday and blue crowned have higher pitched and louder screeches that go right through you , but in their own way they still have funny personalities, my nanday and blue crowned are in the aviary and every day i have to do the feeding and cleaning with a bird on my head(nanday) , if i speak to any of the others though she gets jealous and bites - she had a bad start in life was found in a garden then moved 5 homes in as many weeks - i couldnt give up on her and move her again she deserved a chance, she is very nervous and just needed to be understood .saying that she has took chunks out of me including my head so i do make sure im covered up when i go in with her- shes happy in her own way blows kisses and follows me everywhere just doesnt trust anybody fully(we have an understanding and i dont push it with her) and shes been here for over a year but i know her ways and i hope in time she comes around because she can be the sweetest thing when SHE wants to be, she lets me stroke her back and her bites are sometimes kisses because she makes the sound theyre just over amorous.
Edited to add: she seems happier in the aviary than in the house , the slightest things like sudden noise/doors opening was enough to absolutely terrorise here(i can only imagine what has happened in her past), in the aviary she does her own thing and is out all the time, in the house i couldnt let her out with other people around.sometimes its working with what suits them.


----------



## ToxicLove (Jul 1, 2011)

That's great news! So thrilled for you.


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

Bless him, you must be so happy. It sounds like all the patience has finally started to pay off!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Well Billy is still slowly letting us do more with him, to a certain extent!

He seems to not like human skin on his feet, as he will climb all over us and bite us quite happily, he will occasionaally let us fuss him, but seems to just be tolerating it, rather than enjoying it.

He will also lean over our hands to reach something, but for some reason, he wont sit on hands or any exposed area of skin.

He was sat in side his cage earlier with his face pressed against the bars allowing my son to stroke him all around the face, neck and head... and you could tell by Billys expression that he really was enjoying it, his eyes were closed and he was pushing into the fuss.
But then he would just change his mind and bite, then become alert looking around... but soon settled back into a fuss he clearly liked!

Im quite certain in his old house, due to having lot of little kids around, he must have had his tail pulled, wings poked and generally alot of hevy handed contact that he didnt like.

He doesnt seem to be affraid of much, and I have rarely seen him fly off in a panic, apart from when Im trying to catch him to get him in his cage!

I can play games with hi, when his sat on the door, I will say "gotcha" and tap his tail, randomly, which he seems very amused by! if he doesnt like it, he just puts his tail onthe other side the door out of my way... but most the time, he will leave his tail where it is and just watch my antics with great interest.

the other day he did something really sweet 
I was lay on my bed watching TV and he landed on my leg, puffed up, balancing on one leg and fell asleep, soo sweet.
For him to fall asleep on me like that must show alot of trust! 
He is such a friendly and brave little bird, especially when food is involved!, I have alot of hope for him and I think with time, with the righ handliing and encouragement he will realise our jands and skin are o no danger !!! :shocked: lol


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

awww so good to hear hes getting better as for the biting thing ummm pollyanna still does this most of the time its not too bad but sometimes harder i think she does it out of excitement maybe its just a thing with them? 
have you tried cheerios with him? pollyanna loves them! also she does the closed eyes and puffy feathers on her head when you rub it they must really like it and sometimes she will let you rub her head then with her foot she will grab your finger and bite you lol she is very smart ! glad to hear things are improving! hope salior is good 2!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanx Tasha!
Well Billy is still getting more and more fond... sort of lol 
He has allowed me to stroke him through his cage bars and sometimes lets me stroke his wings when his out the cage.
He is landing on our shoulders more too.

But still, no real consistant hands on contact. Only ever on his terms really and he soon lets us know when his had enough, which is usually by nasty nip, or him flying away.

Im just glad he seems to have very little fear and is happy to clamber all round and over us. His soo curious, he cant help himself sometimes! 
He still avoids all skin - foot contact, which is funny 

He was trying to eat a RITZ biscuit over the edge of the table and Sailor walked up to him, to try and share the biscuit, but Bily told Sailor off and pecked him on the nose lol ... Sailor then gave me a sad look, as if to ask why didnt he get a biscuit too


----------

